# Will Australia always depend on the natural resources sector?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While at this moment in time there are signs of a slowdown in the Australian economy, recent twelve-month figures showed growth of 2.5% against expected growth of 2.7%, the fact remains that the economy has performed exceptionally well since the worldwide downturn which began in 2008. Sometimes critics do not give the Australian government, and [...]

Click to read the full news article: Will Australia always depend on the natural resources sector?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

